# Archery Tag



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

I want one it looks like so much fun.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tim said:


> I want one it looks like so much fun.


You can use a regular recurve bow. Just need the arrows. However I am sure there is a limit to the bows poundage.


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

i always wanted to do that but i would really like to use my recurve


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks like so much fun!


----------

